# Big Enough Lighting Upgrade?



## gtafragger (Jul 27, 2012)

Alright so I have a Aquatic Life 4 bulb T5-HO which i've had for about a year. I am going to sell it after if I choose to upgrade. Its on a 40 Breeder and the total wattage is 39W*4= 156 watts of power. I know the its not just about watts and different lighting sources will give you different par ratings at the same wattage. ex An LED at 150W compared with a MH at 150W. So I am thinking about getting a kit from Rapid Led called the 40 Gallon Breeder Dimmable kit. I can get it custom solderless for a bit more money and I am pretty good with electronics. http://www.rapidled.com/copy-of-standard-40g-breeder-tank-kit-non-dimmable/ The total wattage of the LED's are are 36(I got an extra 2 leds to add on) * 4.5Watts(average of wattage per led) =162. I do not have experience with leds. It is actually about the same output as 1 ecotech radion(Im pretty sure). So is it really worth upgrading to it or should I get more power? I could possible get the 75 gallon option because it is 36" long which is the same as my tanks length. That is a bit more but gives you a total output of 240 Watts of Led power. I know that is a lot. So, is it a big enough upgrade? I am looking for the strongest possible lights to grow coral super quick and have lots of frags growing at once, because right now my frags grow too slowly and I can't sell them quickly enough to have enough fun.( I really enjoy fragging!!) Thanks


----------

